# Sismos Internacional - 2014



## David sf (3 Jan 2014 às 13:47)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos a nível internacional durante o ano de 2014.*


*Links úteis*


*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/


*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/



*Tsunamis*

NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center
http://www.prh.noaa.gov/pr/ptwc/

NOAA West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/




*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jan 2014 às 05:33)

Um terremoto de magnitude 6.4º ocorreu há cerca de duas horas atrás em Porto Rico. 
Até o momento não houve relatos de grandes danos e vítimas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jan 2014 às 05:39)

Um terremoto de magnitude 6.2º ocorreu há cerca de 3h atrás na Nova Zelândia. 
O tremor foi sentido nas Ilhas Norte e Sul. 
Houve alguns danos e deslizamentos de terra.
Não há informações de feridos até o momento.






Imagem de Karen Monks





Algumas imagens aqui: http://www.3news.co.nz/National/tabid/1230/articleID/329098/Default.aspx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jan 2014 às 05:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 21:46)

Terremoto de magnitude M7.0 no Chile.





Alerta de tsunami para o Sul do Peru e norte do Chile.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 21:47)

Evacuação em Iquique, Chile, devido ao risco de tsunami.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 21:57)

@JoseLRend Estación mareográfica cercana al sismo en Chile muestra variaciones del nivel del mar. Posible tsunami


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 22:27)

Não se espera grandes danos, já que o terremoto ocorreu no mar.
Um pequeno tsunami parece ter atingindo Iquique, Chile, porém não é uma informação oficial.
De acordo com o Centro Sismológico da Universidade do Chile, o terremoto teve magnitude de M6.5.
USGS revisou a magnitude para M6.7.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Mar 2014 às 22:32)

Momento em que o alerta de tsunami foi acionado em Iquique, Chile.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2014 às 01:28)

*Mais de 100 mil são evacuados por risco de tsunami no Chile*

*Terremoto atingiu o país no fim da tarde deste domingo*

O jornal chileno La Nacion informou, na noite deste domingo, que mais de 100 mil foram evacuados por conta de terremo de 6,5 graus na escala Richter que atingiu o país. De acordo com o periódico, essas pessoas estavam em áreas que podem ser atingidas por eventual tsunami.
Os tremores principais ocorreram a 75 quilômetros de Pisagua e podem causar ondas gigantes, de acordo com o Centro Sismológico da Universidade do Chile. Foram evacuadas 80 mil em Tarapacá e 22 mil em Antofagasta. As ondas poderiam atingir a costa do país desde as 21h15min.
O escritório de emergência nacional do Chile disse que existe risco de um tsunami local, entre as cidades de Arica e Tocopilla e que, por isso, ordens preventivas de retirada dos residentes foram dadas. 

Correio do Povo

COBERTURA TOTAL DA NOTÍCIA


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2014 às 16:52)

> A magnitude-4.4 earthquake rattled Los Angeles and the nerves of KTLA news anchor Chris Schauble early Monday morning.
> 
> During the station's morning newscast from Hollywood, a jolt in the studio interrupted Schauble and co-anchor Megan Henderson. Henderson was reporting on the latest Chris Brown court hearing — "Coming up, more problems for a troubled singer" — when Schauble jerked in his seat and gave the camera a wide-eyed, open-mouthed look.



http://www.today.com/entertainment/...ull-earthquake-face-during-morning-2D79383337


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiB7ny52-xw"]KTLA St Patricks Day Earthquake 3/17/2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mar 2014 às 05:22)

Terremoto de magnitude 5.1 provocou alguns danos em Los Angeles.
O tremor durou cerca de 10 segundos. 
Até o momento não há informações de feridos.






Ao vivo: http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mar 2014 às 15:06)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2014 às 04:11)

Outro na mesma zona? A falha de Santo André está em força.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Mar 2014 às 13:55)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Outro na mesma zona? A falha de Santo André está em força.



E natural com a tensão acomulada agora vão acontecendo até libertarem toda a energia


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

Sismo de magnitude 4.8 em pleno Yellowstone:







http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/uu60061837#summary


----------



## fablept (30 Mar 2014 às 19:30)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Sismo de magnitude 4.8 em pleno Yellowstone:
> 
> 
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/uu60061837#summary



Alguns sismos antecederam antes de ocorrer esse sismo de magnitude 4.8.

Webicorder do dia de hoje numa estação em YellowStone
http://www.iris.edu/servlet/quackquery/plotcache/webicorder_fLKWY.US.00.BHZ.2014.089.png


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mar 2014 às 05:24)

Réplicas depois do terremoto de 5.1.
Imagem: Brad Panovich


----------



## fablept (2 Abr 2014 às 01:03)

Sismo de *M8.0* no Chile, esperemos que se originou um tsunami que seja localizado e não muito forte.









EDIT:


Primeiros dados relativos ao tsunami:


> MEASUREMENTS OR REPORTS OF TSUNAMI WAVE ACTIVITY
> 
> GAUGE LOCATION        LAT   LON    TIME        AMPL         PER
> -------------------  ----- ------  -----  ---------------  -----
> ...



Acabei de registar a chegada das ondas de superfície.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2014 às 01:52)

De acordo com o Centro Sismológico da Universidade do Chile, o terremoto teve magnitude de M8.3.
USGS revisou a magnitude para M8.2.

TN está ao vivo: http://tn.com.ar/envivo/24hs

Vídeo do alerta de tsunami em Antofagasta, Chile.
[

Evacuação em Antofagasta, Chile.


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2014 às 01:54)

De certa forma "já se estava à espera" disto. Notícia do dia 25 de Março:



> Chile's northern coast has been hit by more than 300 earthquakes in the past week in what seismologists warned Tuesday could be the precursor to a long-overdue disaster.
> 
> Most of these quakes have been too small to be felt on land, but people living near the city of Iquique have experienced the rumbling of up to a dozen tremors per day.
> 
> ...



http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/experts-chile-fear-catastrophe-300-quakes-hit-one-week-n61531

Quase que acertaram na magnitude até.


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2014 às 02:30)

Tsunami registado:



> Tsunami waves up to *1.8 meters high* struck the coast of Chile after the U.S. Geological Survey reported a magnitude 8.2 earthquake about 95 kilometers off the country’s northern coast.
> 
> The Chilean emergency services said they had not received any reports of major damage. A tsunami warning was issued for the entire Chilean coast, Peru and Ecuador after the quake hit around 9 p.m. local time.
> 
> The temblor cut power in parts of the country, according to TVN, the Chilean national broadcaster. The station reported waves of up to 1.8 meters in the port city of Iquique and Pisagua in northern Chile. Authorities have ordered evacuation of the coastline.



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...fter-magnitude-8-0-quake-off-chile-coast.html


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2014 às 02:47)

À primeira vista, teve um impacto reduzido:



> Un fuerte terremoto sacudió el martes el norte de Chile, desatando un tsunami que llevó a evacuar a varias ciudades y disparó alertas hasta Centroamérica, aunque *no se reportaron víctimas o daños graves a la infraestructura de inmediato.*
> 
> (...)
> 
> La Armada chilena, que decretó una alarma de tsunami inmediatamente después del sismo, dijo que las olas golpearon las costas y que la marea aumentó en un rango de *1,58 a 1,8 metros *según su monitoreo.



http://lta.reuters.com/article/topNews/idLTASIEA3100020140402?sp=true


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2014 às 02:48)

Alerta de Tsunami ainda em vigor para Chile, Peru, Equador, Colombia e Panama.
Aviso de tsunami para  Costa Rica, Nicaragua, El Salvador, Guatemala, México, Honduras.

Até o momento não há informações de vítimas.
A cidade de Arica está sem energia elétrica.

Alguns danos foram reportados e incêndios em Iquique.





Mapa atualizado





Porto no norte do Chile





Houve algumas réplicas, a mais forte de magnitude M6.2.


----------



## dahon (2 Abr 2014 às 02:52)

Na euronews estão a noticiar que o tsunami foi de 3 metros e chegou à costa 45 minutos depois do sismo. De referir que para já não são conhecidas quaisquer vítimas mortais.


----------



## Belbo (2 Abr 2014 às 03:54)

Orion disse:


> De certa forma "já se estava à espera" disto. Notícia do dia 25 de Março:
> Quase que acertaram na magnitude até.



Curioso, HAARP queres ver ?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2014 às 03:59)

Avisos e alertas de tsunami cancelados para todos os países do Pacífico, exceto para o Chile e Peru.
A maior onda foi de 2,55 metros em Iquique, outras cidades como Arica e Pisagua, também registraram ondas de mais de 2 metros.
Há relatos de danos e feridos no sul do Peru e norte do Chile.
Muitas cidades do norte do Chile estão sem energia e há relatos de saques.
Também ocorreram muitos deslizamentos de terra.

EDITADO: Uma morte indireta foi causada pelo terremoto. Uma pessoa morreu de ataque cardíaco.

EDITADO: O prefeito de Iquique acaba de confirmar uma segunda fatalidade. Ele também disse que três pessoas ficaram gravemente feridas.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2014 às 05:50)

Belbo disse:


> Curioso, HAARP queres ver ?



Ciência e uma região habituada a sismos de tal grau. Qual HAARP.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2014 às 10:06)

Deslizamentos de terra, provocaram a morte de mais 3 pessoas.
Pelo menos 15 estão desaparecidas.
O número de feridos e de 15, sendo 3 gravemente.
No Peru, nove pessoas ficaram feridas.
Todos os alertas e avisos de tsunami foram cancelados.

Animação do tsunami no Chile


----------



## Belbo (2 Abr 2014 às 18:22)

Li que é um poco estranho a intensidade das replicas, deveriam ser mais fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Abr 2014 às 19:01)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2014 às 04:16)

Violenta réplica de M7.8
Alerta de tsunami para o Chile.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2014 às 04:37)

Foram dois terremotos de magnitude M6.4 e logo em seguida o de M7.8.

Estação Mareográfica indica que um tsunami foi gerado.





Ao vivo: http://tn.com.ar/envivo/24hs


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Abr 2014 às 06:06)

Alerta de tsunami cancelado.
Uma onda de 1,8 m foi registrada em Pisagua.
Magnitude revisada para M7.6.

Vídeos do terremoto.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2014 às 09:12)

*BRASIL: Terremoto de 4.2 graus provoca estragos em Montes Claros (MG)*

Um sismo de 4.2 graus na Escala Richter provocou estragos em residências de Montes Claros, no norte de Minas Gerais neste domingo (06). De acordo com a Defesa Civil e o Corpo de Bombeiros do município, várias casas tiveram rachaduras, algumas com queda de rebocos de paredes. Mais de 90 mil unidades consumidoras ficaram sem energia elétrica em todo o norte de Minas Gerais, 70 mil somente em Montes Claros. Segundo a Companhia Energética de Minas Gerais (Cemig), o tremor provocou danos à subestação próxima ao epicentro. Serviços de telefonia e internet também foram prejudicados.






(Crédito da imagem: Danilo Evangelista)

Fonte: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Abr 2014 às 00:53)

Deixo esta foto de uma maqueta que está num museu em Kobe, no Japão e que ilustra imensamente bem a escala sísmica de Ritcher (logarítmica de base 10).


----------



## Paelagius (9 Abr 2014 às 20:55)

Abalo sísmico de magnitude 5.0 da escala de Richter, seguido de réplica de 4.7, sentidos 2ª feira à noite pelas 20.27, hora de Portugal Continental, próximo da fronteira entre a França e a Itália.

A informação não é muito claro quanto à localização do hipocentro (cerca de 5km de profundidade) e o epicentro (localizado entre  Vars, Emburn e Barcelonette).

Medo generalizado com diversas chamadas para os serviços de emergência, interrupções na circulação ferroviária e abastecimento de água interrompido devido à ruptura de canalizações.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 21:34)

Terremoto de *M8.3* nas Ilhas Salomão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 21:38)

Avisos e alertas de tsunami estão em vigor: http://www.tsunami.gov/product.php?id=TSUPAC.20140412.2020.001



> A TSUNAMI WARNING IS IN EFFECT FOR
> 
> SOLOMON ISLANDS / VANUATU / PAPUA NEW GUINEA / NAURU /
> NEW CALEDONIA / TUVALU / KOSRAE
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 21:40)

Magnitude revisada para M7.6.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Abr 2014 às 22:52)

Os alertas de tsunami foram cancelados.
Não há informações de danos ou vítimas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Abr 2014 às 16:40)

Um tsunami de cerca de 2 m atingiu a ilha de Makira. 
Não houve danos significativos. 

Um novo terremoto de M7.4 provocou um tsunami de 15 cm na ilha novamente.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Abr 2014 às 23:20)

Cancelaram o aviso e verificou-se um tsunami ?


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2014 às 23:53)

Zapiao disse:


> Cancelaram o aviso e verificou-se um tsunami ?



Provavelmente porque o aviso não se justificava, visto o tsunami ter tido um pequeno impacto e não havia a necessidade de alarmar as pessoas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Abr 2014 às 05:13)

Zapiao disse:


> Cancelaram o aviso e verificou-se um tsunami ?


 Possivelmente quando ocorreu o tsunami o aviso ainda estava em vigor, porém por ser uma região onde a comunicação é ruim, a confirmação do tsunami ocorreu apenas hoje.


----------



## Agreste (14 Abr 2014 às 09:51)

Alguém imagina um governo europeu a fazer uma comunicação semelhante? Talvez não porque não temos 12 vulcões alinhados com a zona mais densamente habitada.

- Nicaragua teme un terremoto de gran magnitud.

- El Gobierno teme que varios sismos hayan activado las fallas que causaron el desastre de 1972.

- Las autoridades recomiendan a los capitalinos dormir en espacios abiertos.

http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2014/04/14/actualidad/1397449369_994030.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Abr 2014 às 17:08)

Terremoto de magnitude M7.2 na região de Guerrero no México.






O terremoto durou cerca de 1 minuto.
Algumas casas desabaram na Cidade do México.
Alguns danos também estão sendo relatados na área onde foi o epicentro do terremoto.
Os serviços de telefonia não estão funcionando em algumas cidades e também falta energia.

Cidade do México

Alerta sísmico e poucos minutos depois o terremoto


----------



## fablept (19 Abr 2014 às 17:16)

Desde 2013-11-17 até ao sismo do Chile de M8.1 no dia 1 deste mês não tinham ocorrido sismos >M7.0.


2014-04-01, M8.1, CHILE
2014-04-03, M7.6, CHILE
2014-04-11, M7.2, BOUGAINVILLE REGION
2014-04-12, M7.6, SOLOMON ISLANDS
2014-04-13, M7.4, SOLOMON ISLANDS
2014-04-18, M7.2, MEXICO
2014-04-19, M7.5, BOUGAINVILLE REGION

Quase pode-se dizer que o sismo de M8.1 foi um sismo precursor destes todos..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthquake_prediction#Precursors


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 18:30)

Terremoto de M6.8 no México.
O epicentro do terremoto foi no estado de Guerrero, vizinho aos estados de Michoacán, Jalisco e Colima que estão enfrentando fortes chuvas. 
Até o momento não há relatos de danos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 18:32)

Um terremoto de magnitude M6.0 a uma profundidade de 7 km ocorreu a 9 km de Mae Lao, Tailândia no dia 05 de Maio.
Uma pessoas morreu e 32 ficaram feridas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 20:13)

México


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2014 às 14:58)

> Um sismo de forte intensidade abalou hoje o leste da Grécia, um abalo que também foi bastante sentido na Turquia e na Bulgária.
> 
> O terramoto com magnitude 6.4 na escala de Richter teve epicentro no Mar Egeu, 18 km a sul da ilha de Samothraki e a uma profundidade de 10 km, segundo o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS).
> 
> ...



Euronews


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2014 às 22:42)

2 sismos potentes:



> Um sismo de magnitude 7,2 ocorreu ao largo  das ilhas neozelandesas Kermadec, ao início da manhã de terça-feira (20:19  em Lisboa), mas o Centro de Alertas de Maremotos do Pacífico já garantiu  não haver ameaças de tsunami generalizado.



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...a;jsessionid=046E4C6F9350379DB5C6B8961D0809A1



> M8.0 - 24km SE of Little Sitkin Island, Alaska



http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthqua...tm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook#summary


----------



## fablept (24 Jun 2014 às 02:10)

Orion disse:


> 2 sismos potentes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um dia que as placas tectónicas andaram a empurrar umas às outras.. ocorreu primeiro o sismo da Nova Zelândia de M7 e 1h30 depois um sismo de magnitude 10 vezes superior no Alasca.

Nas últimas semanas ocorreu alguns sismos no Alasca que deixaram confusos os cientistas. Apesar de terem ocorrido longe do epicentro do sismo de hoje de M8..nunca se sabe se o que ocorreu hoje fosse resultado disso.

Tambem curioso, ocorreu hoje 5 sismos de >M4 na fronteira das placas tectónicas no Oceano Atlântico no espaço de algumas horas, numa faixa de 4000km.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Jun 2014 às 20:44)

fablept disse:


> depois um sismo de magnitude 10 vezes superior no Alasca.
> .



10 vezes ? M70 ?


----------



## CptRena (24 Jun 2014 às 22:12)

Zapiao disse:


> 10 vezes ? M70 ?



A magnitude sísmica é dada numa escala logarítmica de base 10. Um incremento de 1 grau de magnitude (Richter) equivale a uma amplitude 10x maior.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jun 2014 às 22:14)

Em termos simples, M2 é 10xM1, M3 é 10xM2, M4 é 10xM3, etc. É por isto que um sismo de magnitude 3 pode ser bem diferente de um de 4. Quando o fablept se referia a um sismo de magnitude 10x maior era um sismo de M8 Richter.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jun 2014 às 22:16)

sim a escala não é linear mas logarítmica o inicio cresce rapido mas vai abrandando é a inversa da exponencial


----------



## fablept (25 Jun 2014 às 03:42)

Em termos de energia libertada é um pulo muito grande por cada n de magnitude.

O sismo de maior magnitude alguma vez registado (Chile 1960), equivale acho que a ~15% o total de energia libertada por todos os sismos num século, este gráfico fala em 25% mas só vai até 2005, sem contabilizar o sismo do Japão e outros de >M8 nos últimos 10 anos. O sismo de 1755, deve equivaler umas largas centenas de anos de sismicidade em Portugal..

Será que há alguma zona de subducção capaz de provocar sismos ainda maiores que M9.5? Só se regista sismos à mais ou menos 100 anos..


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 19:07)

Um terremoto de magnitude M6.9 provocou danos e mortes no México e Guatemala.
O terremoto ocorreu por volta das 5:15 (hora local) e chegou a provocar um alerta de tsunami, que felizmente não se confirmou.

As aulas na região afetada pelo terremoto foram canceladas.
Deslizamentos de terra também ocorreram em ambos os países, provocando o fechamento de estradas e matando uma pessoa.

O número de mortos até o momento e de 7 e de feridos superior a 50.
Várias réplicas estão sendo registradas, a mais forte até o momento teve magnitude M4.5.


----------



## camrov8 (10 Jul 2014 às 20:19)

http://news.yahoo.com/sonic-boom-earthquake-shatters-expectations-180304702.html


----------



## fablept (11 Jul 2014 às 00:58)

camrov8 disse:


> http://news.yahoo.com/sonic-boom-earthquake-shatters-expectations-180304702.html



Sismos tem muito mais do que uma onda primária, secundária e ondas de superfície..aos poucos vai-se descobrindo cada vez mais sobre sismos.

Ainda no outro dia olhei para o helicorder do meu sensor e vi algo que parecia ser um sismo, mas tinha uma duração demasiado longa para ser um sismo local..mas o registo não batia certo como nenhum tempo previsto das ondas sísmicas de um sismo distante. Verifiquei que numa estação sísmica a 10km tb tinha este registo..contactei o IPMA sobre este registo, e confirmaram que se trata de uma onda do tipo T de um sismo ocorrido a sul dos Açores.

Nunca tinha ouvido falar deste tipo de onda, é raro, mas ocasionalmente sismos em oceanos provocam este tipo de onda, é uma onda muito mais lenta do que a onda primária/secundária e de superfície, tem uma amplitude muito maior que as restantes ondas e uma frequência dominante à volta de 2~5Hz. Ocorrem em zonas SOFAR e são resultado de múltiplas ressonâncias da onda entre o fundo oceânico e a superfície do mar.

O que deixou-me a pensar, sendo este tipo de onda com uma amplitude muito maior que as ondas pri/sec, tem capacidade muito mais destrutiva que um sismo "normal" da mesma magnitude.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2014 às 20:47)

*ÚLTIMA-HORA*

Alerta de tsunami na região de Fukushima, no Japão.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jul 2014 às 21:19)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000rs50#summary

Profundidade de 11km? Vamos lá ver se nada acontece.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jul 2014 às 22:49)

O terremoto no Japão, fez a JMA emitir avisos de tsunamis para  Iwate, Miyagi e Fukushima como já foi dito pelo Duarte Sousa. 
Pequenas ondas de até 0,20 metros foram registradas. 
Todos os avisos de tsunami estão cancelados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Ago 2014 às 19:12)

Um terremoto de magnitude M6.1 a uma profundidade de 11 km, ocorreu a 11 km de Wenping, China.







O número de mortos já chega a 367.
Mais de 1500 estão feridos e há muitos desaparecidos.


----------



## Thomar (5 Ago 2014 às 18:58)

Ocorreu um sismo na África do Sul, não muito vulgar, 
com intensidade de 5.3 na escala de Ritcher.

A minhã irmã mais velha viva lá (à mais de 8 anos, e nunca sentiu um sismo assim), 
a mais de 150km do epicentro e sentiu-o muito. 
Talvez por ter sido a 10km da superfície.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000s0b3#summary

M5.3 - 6km E of Orkney, South Africa 2014-08-05 10:22:34 UTC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 02:52)

*Terremoto na China:*
 410 pessoas morreram, 12 ainda estão desaparecidas e 2.373 feridas.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PpKtrll7Gg"]Drone video: Devastating aftermath of China 6.5 earthquake - YouTube[/ame]


*Terremoto na África do Sul:*
Um terremoto de magnitude M5.3 a uma profundidade de 6 km provocou uma morte e deixou 21 feridos.
Cerca de 400 casas sofreram danos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 02:44)

*Terremoto na China:*

Equipes de resgate chegaram a algumas aldeias que estavam isoladas devido aos deslizamentos de terra, o que fez o número de mortos aumentar nas últimas 24 horas para 589.
Um deslizamento bloqueou o curso de um rio, e obrigou milhares a serem evacuados e inundou quase 400 casas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Ago 2014 às 23:17)

Um terremoto ocorreu há pouco em Quito, Equador.
A magnitude foi de M5.2 a uma profundidade de 5 km.

O aeroporto foi evacuado.
Há relatos de desabamentos de algumas casas/edifícios e vários deslizamentos de terra.

Pelo menos três mortes foram confirmadas e 18 feridos.
Todos em uma mina.

Uma nuvem de poeira cobre a cidade neste momento.















 Foto: @SkyAlertMx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Ago 2014 às 06:16)

*Terremoto na China:*
617 pessoas morreram e 3.143 ficaram feridas.

*Terremoto no Chile:*
Um terremoto de magnitude M5.7 provocou a morte por ataque cardíaco de uma pessoa em Iquique, Chile no dia 14 de Agosto.

*Terremoto no Equador:*
O terremoto do dia 12 de Agosto deixou 3 mortos e dezenas de feridos.
Hoje um novo terremoto de magnitude M4.7, deixou 13 feridos e provocou deslizamentos de terra.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2014 às 04:34)

Terremoto de magnitude M6.2 a uma profundidade de 10 km no Irã.
Não há informações ainda de danos ou vítimas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2014 às 07:08)

Uma réplica de magnitude M6.0 acaba de ocorrer.
Até o momento se confirma 60 feridos e vários deslizamentos de terra.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Ago 2014 às 23:03)

Parece que temos uma nova fenda na Terra! 



http://news.sky.com/story/1322555/giant-crack-appears-in-earth-in-mexico
http://services.azgs.az.gov/OnlineMaps/EarthFissureViewer/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 01:06)

Terremoto de 6.4 graus atingiu o centro o Chile.
Alguns deslizamentos de terra foram relatados na área do terremoto.
Ainda não há informações de feridos ou vítimas.
Milhares estão sem energia e os serviços de telefonia também apresentam interrupção.


----------



## Snifa (24 Ago 2014 às 11:50)

Sismo de 6.1 na Califórnia:

*M6.1 - SAN FRANCISCO BAY AREA, CALIFORNIA
*








Preliminary Earthquake Report

Magnitude	6.1

Date-Time	
24 Aug 2014 10:20:44 UTC
24 Aug 2014 03:20:44 near epicenter
24 Aug 2014 09:20:44 standard time in your timezone
Location	38.208N 122.324W
Depth	7 km


Distances	
6 km (3 mi) NW of American Canyon, California
10 km (6 mi) SSW of Napa, California
12 km (7 mi) NNW of Vallejo, California
14 km (8 mi) SE of Sonoma, California
83 km (51 mi) WSW of Sacramento, California

Location Uncertainty	Horizontal: 0.4 km; Vertical 1.0 km
Parameters	Nph = 22; Dmin = 3.3 km; Rmss = 0.15 seconds; Gp = 108°
Version = 0
Event ID	nc 72282711
For updates, maps, and technical information, see: Event Page or USGS Earthquake Hazards Program
CISN Northern California Management Center
U.S. Geological Survey
Berkeley Seismological Laboratory

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc72282711#summary

http://www.cisn.org/ncmc.html


----------



## Zapiao (24 Ago 2014 às 12:51)

Nao me lembro dum assim naquela zona.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Ago 2014 às 14:53)

Volta e meia acontecem, aquela zona da Califórnia por acaso tem tendência a ser altamente sísmica.


----------



## fablept (24 Ago 2014 às 14:56)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao me lembro dum assim naquela zona.



O sismo ocorreu bem próximo da falha de San Andreas, mas é mais comum sismos de magnitude relevante ocorrerem junto à costa do que no interior do estado da Califórnia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 17:36)

Foi o terremoto mais forte desde 1989 nesta área.
87 pessoas ficaram feridas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2014 às 17:37)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Ago 2014 às 06:44)

Terremoto de magnitude M6.9 no Peru, felizmente foi profundo e em uma área pouco povoada.
Apesar disso, há registro de alguns danos.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Ago 2014 às 21:12)

Os cientistas já avisavam que o big one estava atrasado, mas este poderá ser o tal


----------



## Zapiao (25 Ago 2014 às 22:00)

Qual foi a magnitude do sismo de 1989? Acho este fraquinho para ser o tal.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2014 às 22:04)

1989 vs. 2014. De salientar que o de 1989 foi também numa zona onde o sismo se propaga mais facilmente, como dá para ver no ShakeMap.


----------



## Zapiao (25 Ago 2014 às 23:31)

Fogo basta diferir do local para se propagar mais


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Ago 2014 às 23:52)

Há outros factores em conta mas esses já não sei exactamente quais.


----------



## fablept (26 Ago 2014 às 00:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há outros factores em conta mas esses já não sei exactamente quais.


A relação tipo de solo/amplificação das ondas sísmicas, tem grande impacto..
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/regional/nca/soiltype/
http://www.pnsn.org/outreach/earthquakehazards/site-effects

O mesmo já foi estudado com sismos em Portugal (ex: Sismo Terceira 1980).

Exemplos:


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2014 às 00:49)

O sismo na Califórnia deverá ter um custo de +- 4 mil milhões de dólares:



> The earthquake that struck northern California yesterday will lead to economic losses of as much as $4 billion, fueled by damaged wineries and shuttered businesses that rely on tourists.
> 
> Insurers will probably cover about $2.1 billion, according to an estimate from Kinetic Analysis Corp., which projected total losses of about twice that sum. Costs borne by the industry may be limited because many homeowners don’t have earthquake coverage, according to the Insurance Information Institute.



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-08-24/california-quake-crumples-buildings-as-scores-are-hurt.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 04:37)

Forte terremoto sentido em Tóquio neste momento.
Aguardando informações.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 04:46)

Magnitude preliminar de M5.6. 
O epicentro foi bem próximo da cidade e pequenos danos são relatados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 05:43)

Deslizamentos de terra foram registrados, porém ainda não se tem muitas informações sobre os danos ou vítimas. 
Se confirma dois feridos na província de Gunma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2014 às 07:37)

Terremoto forte e profundo próximo de Guam.
A magnitude foi de M7.1.
Não há risco de tsunamis.


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Set 2014 às 11:24)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Magnitude preliminar de M5.6.
> O epicentro foi bem próximo da cidade e pequenos danos são relatados.



 Tava almoçando no  meu carro e começou a balançar e eu nem percebi que era terremoto


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Set 2014 às 16:07)

Um terremoto de magnitude M4.9 deixou 9 mortos e 4 desaparecidos no Peru.
Pelo menos 17 casas desabaram.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 05:25)

Terremoto de magnitude *M7.4 *em El Salvador.
Alertas de tsunami em vigor para Nicarágua, Honduras e El Salvador.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 06:05)

Estações Maregráficas não mostram a formação de tsunami.
 Evacuações foram relatados na costa da Nicarágua, Honduras e El Salvador.
O Pacific Tsunami Warning Center (PTWC) informou que a ameça de tsunami já passou.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2014 às 07:15)

Uma morte confirmada na Nicarágua.
Há relatos de danos moderados em cidades de El Salvador.
Houve vários deslizamentos de terra.


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2014 às 20:22)

O bom senso (finalmente) imperou:



> O Tribunal de Recurso de L'Aquila, centro de Itália, absolveu hoje os seis sismólogos que tinham sido condenados a seis anos de prisão por terem subestimado os riscos do forte sismo que abalou aquela região em 2009.



Contudo:



> *A leitura da decisão foi recebida com vaias das pessoas que estavam na sala de audiência, que começaram a gritar "vergonha, vergonha". *
> 
> O Ministério Público, que tinha pedido à instância de recurso para confirmar as condenações deliberadas em primeira instância, pode ainda recorrer desta decisão ao Supremo Tribunal.



SIC

Se cada vez que um sismólogo, vulcanólogo ou mesmo um meteorologista for para a prisão por ter feito previsões erradas...

Só falta políticos e economistas (estes então...)

Queixas se há avisos de menos, queixas se há avisos de mais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Nov 2014 às 02:57)

Forte sismo na Indonésia.
Aviso de tsunami em vigor para algumas ilhas da Indonésia. 
Magnitude de M7.3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Nov 2014 às 03:16)

Alerta de tsunami ainda em vigor.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Nov 2014 às 04:53)

Até o momento não há relatos de danos, feridos ou de algum tsunami causado pelo terremoto de magnitude M7.1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Nov 2014 às 16:52)

Alguns danos foram relatados na Ilha de Sulawesi.
Houve o registro de pequenos tsunamis de 9 cm.
Não há relatos de feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2014 às 02:43)

O terremoto na Indonésia deixou 9 feridos.
Tivemos também outros dois terremotos com magnitude superior a M6.0 nas últimas 6 horas. 
O primeiro ocorreu próximo da Nova Zelândia e teve magnitude de M6.7, não se relata danos e não houve tsunamis.
O segundo ocorreu nas Ilhas Salomão e teve magnitude de M6.1 e também não se relata nenhum dano.


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2014 às 14:05)

Sismo 6.8 em Nagano, Japão. Ocorreu a 10 Km de profundidade e não foi lançado alerta de tsunami. O membro Cubensis deve ter sentido o fenómeno. A magnitude não é consensual. O USGS indica 6.2.

Ainda não há danos nem vítimas a registar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Há relatos de vários deslizamentos de terra e também colapso de alguns edifícios na província de Nagano. 
4 feridos confirmados. 
A usina nuclear de Kashiwazaki-Kariwa foi desligada por precaução, mas não se reporta nenhum dano.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Nov 2014 às 15:09)

Dois outros terremotos perigosos, ocorreram nas últimas horas. 

O primeiro de magnitude M5.8 em Sichuan, China, provocou deslizamentos e colapso de algumas casas.
 Há informações, ainda não oficialmente confirmadas, de uma fatalidade. 
Pelo menos 22 pessoas ficaram feridas.

Outro terremoto de magnitude M5.5 ocorreu no Afeganistão.
 Até o momento não há informações de danos ou feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Nov 2014 às 15:11)

Terremoto no Japão deixou 40 feridos, sendo 7 gravemente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Nov 2014 às 15:13)

Na China 5 mortes confirmadas e 54 feridos.


Um terremoto de magnitude M5.5 causou estragos e deixou alguns feridos na Romênia.
Não há nenhuma informação ainda do terremoto ontem no Afeganistão.


----------



## Orion (26 Nov 2014 às 21:30)

Forte sismo na Indonésia:



> An earthquake with a preliminary magnitude of 7.0 hit at sea, 150km northwest of Ternate, Moluccas, Indonesia on Wednesday, Reuters said. The depth of the quake that struck at 1433 GMT was 65km, reported the US Geological Survey. No tsunami warning was in effect, according to the Pacific Tsunami Warning Center.



RT


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Dez 2014 às 18:41)

Uma década de grandes terremotos (2004-2014)


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2014 às 17:20)

Sismo de 5,9 não muito longe da Central de Fukushima.

A referida localidade quer organizar os Jogos Olímpicos de 2020.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2014 às 20:23)

Orion disse:


> Sismo de 5,9 não muito longe da Central de Fukushima.
> 
> A referida localidade quer organizar os Jogos Olímpicos de 2020.



Será difícil ser aprovada essa candidatura.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Dez 2014 às 02:13)

*Crise sísmica em Florença - Itália

*
"Centenas de pequenos sismos em Florença fazem temer pela estátua de David

A região de Florença registou mais de 250 sismos, em três dias, uma quinzena deles de magnitude superior a 3,0, deixando Itália inquieta, especialmente por causa da estátua David, de Miguel Ângelo.

Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia (INGV) de Itália, os abalos foram registados em Chianti, entre Florença e Siena. Os dois mais fortes, de magnitude 3,8 e 4,1 graus, na Escala de Richter, aconteceram na manhã de sexta-feira, mas muitos outros, entre 3,0 e 3,5, foram sentidos na madrugada de hoje. Não foram registadas vítimas e os bombeiros apenas deram nota de danos menores perto do epicentro, a cerca de 30 quilómetros a sul de Florença. De acordo com a imprensa italiana, perto de 200 habitantes daquela região preferiram não passar a última noite em casa, optando por autocaravanas, automóveis ou tendas.

A profusão de tremores faz também temer pelo património arquitetónico e cultural de Florença. O ministro italiano da Cultura, Dario Franceschini, anunciou hoje que o Estado iria disponibilizar os 200 mil euros necessários para construir uma base antissísmica para a célebre estátua de David, de Miguel Ângelo.


Na primavera, um estudo revelou que a obra-prima da Renascença, feita a partir de um bloco de mármore, já com fissuras e pesando mais de cinco toneladas, ameaçava colapsar, devido a “micro fraturas” nas pernas. Na altura defendeu-se a necessidade de uma base para proteger a estátua de vibrações (de obras ou de terramotos) e os recentes abalos tornaram o projeto ainda mais urgente, explicou hoje, o ministro, em comunicado. “Uma obra-prima como David não pode correr qualquer risco”, diz o ministro italiano.

Angelo Tartuferi, diretor da galeria da Academia de Florença, onde a estátua está exposta, disse que, com o financiamento, a base pode estar pronta dentro de um ano.

O último grande tremor de terra em Itália, em abril de 2009 na região de Aquila, centro, foi precedido durante várias semanas de muitos pequenos abalos. O sismo teve uma magnitude de 6,3 e provocou 309 mortes. Na zona de Florença, o maior terramoto da história recente remonta a 1895."

Fonte


----------

